# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  ADHD het talent - Artikel

## xsnienke

*ADHD (Attention Deficit/Hyperactivity Disorder) is en blijft een wonderbaarlijk fenomeen.* Na vele boeken gelezen te hebben, een speurtocht op internet van tien tallen artikelen, eigen ervaring en die van andere ben ik tot mijn eigen visie gekomen. Zowel wetenschappelijk, alternatief en maatschappelijk bekeken.

Er wordt heel veel geschreven over ADHD waardoor het soms lastig is om concrete handvatten eruit te halen. Het doel van dit artikel is om alle kanten te belichten en iedere visie een plek te geven binnen mijn eigen kader.

*ADHD wetenschappelijk*

Op wetenschappelijk niveau is er onderzoek gedaan naar ADHD via een hersenscan (EEG). Dit is in verschillende groepjes van personen met ADHD en zonder. Er werd gekeken naar de verschillen in hersenactiviteit en grootte. Bij ADHD wordt er namelijk gezegd dat er een afwijking is aan de hersenen. Dit wordt ook geleerd vanuit de DSM. Uit onderzoek is gebleken dat de gemeten verschillen zo minimaal zijn dat daar niet de conclusie uit getrokken kan worden van ADHD. Dit geeft dus aan dat er geen hersenafwijking aan ten grondslag ligt. Beter gezegd, ADHD heeft geen wetenschappelijke ondergrond, alleen subjectieve kenmerken.

Lees het volledige artikel

----------

